# Internet Explorer Always Open Maximized



## EAFiedler

I picked this up in the newsgroups. Tried it and have had success with it for the last two hours.

I know, I know, rush it out the door before it has been fully debugged...


> 1) Close all but one Internet Explorer window.
> 
> 2) Right click on the taskbar and select Tile Horizontally (Vertically will work too I believe).
> 
> Your IE window should now be full screen.
> 
> 3) Close IE using the "X" in the upper right hand corner while pressing the Shift key.
> 
> 4) Next open a new IE window and any subsequent windows should be full screen.


If anyone has any problems with this I would be interested in hearing about it, since this sure seems like the cure all. It could happen.

Credit for this goes to Greg "D'oh" in the windows.inetexplorer.ie5.browser newsgroup


----------



## Sharon D

I've tried your trick out and I love the way IE opens up maximized, but I don't like the fact that when I click on a link it opens up maximized instead of in a small window on top of the page I'm already on. Now...how do I change it back?  sharon


----------



## nirvana1

i think you can do this alot easier just by dragging the edges of ie (or any window for that matter) till they fit the screen and then closing it and reopening it...i think windows remembers windows sizes


----------



## nirvana1

sharon, i think all you have to do is drag the sides to the size you want the window to be then hold shift and close the window and reopen it...i doubt if you can have it both ways unless you maximise the first window and then click the link and resize the othr window...


----------



## Sharon D

Thanks. I got it all figured out right after I posted. It's a little early for my brain(9:30 here in Kelowna-didn't quite get enough sleep last night), so it took me a few minutes to work it out. sharon


----------



## EAFiedler

Yes, this would be an all or nothing, hence the "Always" .

Even works with Outlook Express messages.


----------



## nmcnally

Thanks for the suggestion, but it did not help. I'll keep on trying


----------



## Bryan

IE always opens in the last "size" that it was closed in. Try this, 

Right click on the IE icon on the Desktop and select "Create Shortcut". Now Right click on the shortcut and select "Rename". Rename it "IE Maximized". Now Right click again on the New IE icon and select Properties. In the "Run" box select "Maximized" and click on Apply. Now always use that dekstop icon to start IE.


----------



## RandyG

Bryan,

That's not always the case, as I have had problems with this for the last year. Sometimes, you lose the setting.


I can say that using this method has done the trick for me.


Thanx for posting EAFiedler!


----------



## Guest

I'll say it works! Just tried it. Before this, although my main window opened expanded. Any other windows Including the e-mail links would ALL open 2/3 the size. Now they ALL open full size!

Good one EA! May your downloads all be clean and your hard drive never crash.


----------



## Shadowfax

An easy habit to get into is to just use the F11 key, this will shift it to maximized or standard quickly and easily. That way the choice is yours with just a push of one key.

Another cool trick within IE when you want to type in a url is to key in ctrl+O, as in the letter O, and it's not case sensitive. A little window pops up and you don't have to mess with the address slot. Naturally, http://www. is not needed any longer.

Shortcuts are fun and it blows people away when you use them to show just how easy the Internet can be.


----------



## P.Wolf

Hi,

unfortunately the trick how to make Internet Explorer alwy open maximized doesn't seem to work for me.

I can't fine where to press to tile.

Can anybody help?

Cheers,
_Peter Wolf_


----------



## JohnWill

Try this. Open only one instance of IE, do NOT maximize it. Drag the edges to fill the screen, and then close IE. It should remember this setting the next time you open it.


----------



## dr911

You could always press "Ctrl + N" on your keyboard. This bring up the same page you have been viewing.


----------



## JohnWill

That still doesn't solve the issue he's asking about.


----------



## Anne Troy

You know, I haven't looked for the solution to this issue in a couple of years. Imagine my surprise when the Google search reveals this solution, and this solution is given by my friend EAFiedler. What a gift! Thanks!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, the first post was almost exactly ten years ago...


----------

